# Baytril tablet dosage for chickens??



## barnyardgal (Sep 21, 2009)

Can some one help me with the dosage?? I got tablets 136mg from the vet,no vets within a 50 mile radius know anything about chickens but i found a vet who is willing to work with me and i read on here about using Baytril for upper respiratory so now need to know if the tablet is crushed and put in water or down the throat?? I do not know!!

Any help will be appreciated!!! I hope i got the right thing of Baytril!!


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Chickens and turkeys are dosed at 10 mg enrofloxacin per kg bodyweight for 3 to 5 consecutive days. If dosing a small flock it is best to crush the tablet and mix with water to give the correct dose. How many birds and how much do they weigh?


----------



## barnyardgal (Sep 21, 2009)

Not sure the weight of the birds will weigh them tomorrow,am guessing 6-9#??
what does the 10mg per kg mean?? the tablet is 136mg,is that the right does tablet i need??sorry for the questions...am learning ..
i only have 12 chickens left...

Thanks for helping!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

A kg is 2.2 pounds. For every 2.2 lbs a bird weighs, give 10 mg.
A 3 kg bird (6.6 pounds) would get 30 mg.
Dissolve the tablet in enough water to make 13.6 ml. Each ml will have 10mg in it. If you only have a 10 cc syringe, use 1/2 tablet in just shy of 7 ml and it will be close enough. You can squirt it down the bird's throat.


----------



## rosaurs (Feb 16, 2021)

is this given once a day ?


----------

